# You have to LOOK at what I got off of craigslist!



## TexasMari (May 20, 2009)

I just got through disinfecting it and and scrubbing it out, not that it was other than dusty when webrought it home. It has 3 levels, all exactly alike and connected with a hole in the floor at each level. It is made of laminated particle board and oak, so it is very heavy. I love it and it was only *$50*!

The man we bought it from said that his wife had it custom built and paid over $1000 dollars for it. She was using it to breed persian cats. This thing is over 6ft tall, 8 ft wide and about 3 feet deep.I am thinking my buns will love it!

Well here are the pics,

















And just for kicks, my 3 year old Maya


----------



## Becca (May 20, 2009)

WOW!!

That is awesome!!!


P.s Your daughters so sweet!


----------



## TexasMari (May 20, 2009)

Thanks Maya is my pride and joy, she just turned 3 on Monday! 
Sorry about the angle on the pics, it is kind of crappy. I will have to post more pics later today when I get some buns in and have it more set up


----------



## sharper (May 20, 2009)

oh wow! That is awesome! That would take up waaaay too much room. lol I'm glad you found a place for it to go!


----------



## TexasMari (May 20, 2009)

*sharper wrote: *


> oh wow! That is awesome! That would take up waaaay too much room. lol I'm glad you found a place for it to go!


LOL I gave away an ugly garage couch to make room for it. It fits perfectly up against our garage wall. Right now though I have it turned the wrong way :foreheadsmack:


----------



## BSAR (May 20, 2009)

So cool! If it wasn't so heavy I would nap it from you! lol


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (May 20, 2009)

OH MY GOSH! 
I'm jealous of you. lol.
That GORGEOUS thing for just $50!?! WOW!
Simply amazing! What a lucky find! 

Yeah I agree with my sister; if it wasn't so heavy, I would nap it from you, too! haha.

Emily


----------



## JadeIcing (May 20, 2009)

:nerves1I WANT!


----------



## bunniekrissy (May 20, 2009)

That looks great! Especially nice are the wide doors on the front so you won't have to reach through small openings to get bunnies out.


----------



## TexasMari (May 21, 2009)

Ok here are more pics from after I got Saffron situated. Enjoy!


----------



## NorthernAutumn (May 21, 2009)

That is an absolute gem of a setup!
Congratulations to you!
I'm sure your buns will really enjoy it

--> the whole board is turning green with envy, including me:biggrin2:


----------



## kirbyultra (May 21, 2009)

WOW that is amazing! GREAT buy!


----------



## missyscove (May 21, 2009)

Awesome find!
Congratulations.


----------



## TexasMari (May 21, 2009)

Thanks guys, this find was a blessing, we are very thankful for it.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 21, 2009)

That is an AWSOME find. I would of love that when we our "rescue" going.


----------



## peppa and georgie (May 21, 2009)

Wow that is sooo cool, you couldnt have designed it better if you had planned it special for your bunnies. xxx I used to have a spare room which was our bunny room but with three kids they have taken all the rooms lol would love to have more room for my bunnies again. xx


----------



## hartleybun (May 21, 2009)

just love the look on that bunny's face in 10th post! am another one who is green with envy tho' am too far away to do any napping:biggrin2:


----------



## peppa and georgie (May 21, 2009)

That bunny thinks he got himself one cool penthouse lol xxx


----------



## gentle giants (May 21, 2009)

It looked to me like he was pouting about having his picture taken on a bad Hare day. :biggrin2:That is a great set up, congrats on that major deal!


----------



## peppa and georgie (May 22, 2009)

Gentle giants your pic of your rabbit is gorgeous, what breed is he/she, what lovely ears xx


----------



## anneq (May 22, 2009)

Marie, I am SO jealous - what a sweet set-up!


----------



## Leowyldemi (May 22, 2009)

wow that is gorgeous, i bet the buns will love it!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 22, 2009)

Nice find! That looks like a spoiled bunner!


----------



## gentle giants (May 23, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Gentle giants your pic of your rabbit is gorgeous, what breed is he/she, what lovely ears xx


That is my Bridge bunny Sally. She was a Flemish Giant, and she was very proud of those ears. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## peppa and georgie (May 25, 2009)

Arrr no prob she is so gorgeous bless her i bet you miss her loads xxx


----------



## JadeIcing (May 25, 2009)

I am still jealous!


----------



## okiron (May 25, 2009)

Nice find and cute daughter


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 26, 2009)

That is quite a deal!


----------



## Lucille (May 26, 2009)

Gorgeous cage a what a beautiful daughter!!!



Is there by any chance a company/person name on it anywhere? You did get the buy of the century, but actually it would still be a great deal at $1,000 considering some of the trashy commercial cages I've seen for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## TexasMari (May 26, 2009)

*Lucille wrote: *


> Gorgeous cage a what a beautiful daughter!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is there by any chance a company/person name on it anywhere? You did get the buy of the century, but actually it would still be a great deal at $1,000 considering some of the trashy commercial cages I've seen for hundreds of dollars.


There is no name on it, it was custom made. I wish I knew who made it, sorry.


----------



## Unlimitedears (May 26, 2009)

Awesome find! Spoiled bunnies. :biggrin2:


----------



## cheryl (May 27, 2009)

Wow that look's good!


----------

